

Ask HN: Anyone else seeing all Google links the same colour? - martin-adams

This morning I did a simple google search, but all the links looks a somewhat dull blue, somewhere between visited and not visited colours.<p>First I thought I was too far way from my monitor.  Then I thought my monitor wasn't working. Then I thought I might be getting a migraine (as that usually starts with my vision).<p>But after trying another browser it looked normal. Turns out, that when you're logged in to google, the links are all the same colour.<p>Anyone else see the same or know what's going on?
======
martin-adams
Okay, looks to only affect google.co.uk and not google.com.

